# δουλειά ή δουλεία ή δουλιά



## maniac (Dec 9, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μια απορία, διαβάζοντας μηνύματα μελών σε φόρουμ που συμμετέχω - όχι σ' αυτό εδώ.
Ενώ στην καθομιλουμένη έχω σπανίως ακούσει ανθρώπους να αναφέρονται στην εργασία τους ως δουλεία, δηλαδή να τονίζουν την λέξη στην παραλήγουσα, σε γραπτό λόγο μπορώ να πω χωρίς υπερβολή, γιατί πλέον το προσέχω, ότι παραπάνω από τους μισούς δεν γράφουν δουλειά, αλλά δουλεία.
Το καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι βλέπουν τη δουλειά σαν δουλεία και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η δουλειά (εργασία) προέρχεται από τη λέξη δουλεία, όμως αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ενώ είναι κάτι που το ακούω σπάνια, συγκεκριμένα μόνο μία πόντια συγγενή έχω ακούσει να το τονίζει έτσι, το βλέπω γραμμένο πάρα πολύ συχνά. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω, πιο συχνά το βλέπω γραμμένο δουλεία παρά δουλειά.
Οι εξηγήσεις που προσπάθησα να δώσω είναι ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, με κατοίκους των οποίων δεν έχω όπως φαίνεται πολλά πάρε-δώσε, προφανώς χρησιμοποιείται έτσι η λέξη 
ή ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν πως στο γραπτό λόγο πρέπει να τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα (τους φαίνεται πιο επίσημο!)
Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας, αν δεν σας φαίνεται χαζή η απορία μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2013)

Πιστεύω ότι είναι ελάχιστες οι περιπτώσεις εσκεμμένου παρατονισμού, οι περισσότερες είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Αυτό τεκμηριώνεται συνήθως και από το ότι ο διαπράξας έχει και άλλα τυπογραφικά λάθη στο κείμενό του. Δηλαδή, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι εμφανίζεται συχνά αυτό το λάθος, αλλά πάντα μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι είναι τυπογραφικό - εκτός αν δούμε κανένα sic σε παρένθεση.


----------



## maniac (Dec 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Πιστεύω ότι είναι ελάχιστες οι περιπτώσεις εσκεμμένου παρατονισμού, οι περισσότερες είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Αυτό τεκμηριώνεται συνήθως και από το ότι ο διαπράξας έχει και άλλα τυπογραφικά λάθη στο κείμενό του. Δηλαδή, συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι εμφανίζεται συχνά αυτό το λάθος, αλλά πάντα μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι είναι τυπογραφικό - εκτός αν δούμε κανένα sic σε παρένθεση.


Αυτή είναι η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση. Παρόλ' αυτά, μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι το ίδιο τυπογραφικό λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται ξανά και ξανά στο ίδιο κείμενο. Δηλαδή, δεν έχω δει κάποιον που το γράφει έτσι, παρακάτω να το γράψει σωστά.
Εκτός αν κάνει copy-paste τη λέξη!
Έχω πάθει κάτι σαν εμμονή και το προσέχω!
Νομίζω ότι όταν το εντοπίσω ξανά, θα το ρωτήσω. Κι ας είμαι εκτός θέματος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

maniac said:


> Εκτός αν κάνει copy-paste τη λέξη!


Πολύ πιθανό και το εξής σενάριο. Αρχικά να είχε γραφτεί δουλιά και έγινε γενική αντικατάσταση, αλλά αντί με «δουλειά», έγινε αντικατάσταση με «δουλεία». Το Word δεν αντέδρασε με τα κόκκινα κύματά του (η λέξη σωστή είναι) και τα υπόλοιπα ίσως είναι ιστορία...


----------



## maniac (Dec 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολύ πιθανό και το εξής σενάριο. Αρχικά να είχε γραφτεί δουλιά και έγινε γενική αντικατάσταση, αλλά αντί με «δουλειά», έγινε αντικατάσταση με «δουλεία». Το Word δεν αντέδρασε με τα κόκκινα κύματά του (η λέξη σωστή είναι) και τα υπόλοιπα ίσως είναι ιστορία...


Πολύ πιθανή εκδοχή. Γιατί συνήθως αυτοί που το γράφουν έτσι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ανορθόγραφοι. Που σημαίνει ότι ίσως έχει περάσει από διορθωτή κειμένου.
Ψάξε, ψάξε βρίσκεις την εξήγηση...
Ευχαριστώ. Θα επανέρθω με άλλες παρόμοιες απορίες!
Υ.Γ. Αστεία-αστεία, στον διορθωτή του google δεν άρεσε το "επανέρθω", προτιμάει το επανέλθω. Το "επανέρθει" όμως του φαίνεται μια χαρά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2013)

Αυτόματη διόρθωση παίζει. Συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα. Να προσθέσω πάντως, λεξιλογώντας, ότι στα ποντιακά έτσι τονίζεται.


----------



## maniac (Dec 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτόματη διόρθωση παίζει. Συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα. Να προσθέσω πάντως, λεξιλογώντας, ότι στα ποντιακά έτσι τονίζεται.


Γι' αυτό ανέφερα την πόντια συγγενή. Αλλά, λίγο απίθανο μου φαινόταν όλοι αυτοί να τονίζουν τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη όπως στα ποντιακά!


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

Για τους λόγους που μπορεί να γράφει κάποιος _δουλεία_ αντί για _δουλειά_, δεν έχω ικανοποιητική εξήγηση βασισμένη σε στατιστική ή προσεκτική παρατήρηση, αλλά νομίζω ότι δώσατε όλες τις πιθανές εξηγήσεις. Επίσης δεν ξέρω πότε ξεκίνησε ο Ριζοσπάστης να χρησιμοποιεί την ορθογραφία _*δουλιά*_ — η οποία υποθέτω ότι βασίζεται στη συνίζηση, όπως προτείνεται και η ορθογραφία _φτώχια_, και όχι σε προέλευση από το _δούλος_.


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για τους λόγους που μπορεί να γράφει κάποιος _δουλεία_ αντί για _δουλειά_, δεν έχω ικανοποιητική εξήγηση βασισμένη σε στατιστική ή προσεκτική παρατήρηση, αλλά νομίζω ότι δώσατε όλες τις πιθανές εξηγήσεις. Επίσης δεν ξέρω πότε ξεκίνησε ο Ριζοσπάστης να χρησιμοποιεί την ορθογραφία _*δουλιά*_ — η οποία υποθέτω ότι βασίζεται στη συνίζηση, όπως προτείνεται και η ορθογραφία _φτώχια_, και όχι σε προέλευση από το _δούλος_.



Στη δεκαετία του 1980, πάντως, ο Ριζοσπάστης και η Σύγχρονη Εποχή δύο εξαιρέσεις είχαν από τη σχολική ορθογραφία: δουλιά και τέτιος. Το "τέτιος" ήταν διαδεδομένο προπολεμικά στους δημοτικιστές (και όχι μόνο τους μαχόμενους, π.χ. το έγραφε ο Λαπαθιώτης). Η δουλιά πάλι, δεν θυμάμαι αν γραφόταν πιο παλιά, αλλά τότε κυκλοφορούσε η εξήγηση ότι το γράφουν έτσι για να μην συμπίπτει οπτικά με τη δουλεία. Σκέφτηκα τότε ότι αν γράψεις, με κεφαλαία, ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ, έχει ασάφεια.


----------



## maniac (Feb 10, 2014)

Επανέρχομαι για να προσθέσω ακόμη έναν λόγο, ίσως τον πιο πιθανό, που δίνει απάντηση στην απορία μου αυτή αλλά και σε πολλές άλλες.
Συχνά διάβαζα για παράδειγμα κείμενα που θεωρούσα ότι τα έχουν γράψει μεθυσμένοι, δυσλεξικοί ή καθυστερημένοι.
Ανακάλυψα όμως ότι συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο, ακόμη πιο θλιβερό κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Πολλοί γράφουν στα greeklish και μετά βάζουν το κείμενο σε μετατροπέα ελληνικών. Ναι, μετά τους γελοίους αυτόματους μεταφραστές, κάποιοι εμπνεύστηκαν κάτι ακόμη χειρότερο, των μετατροπέα αλαμπουρνέζικων σε ελληνικά, όπως αυτόν : http://services.innoetics.com/greeklish/
Βρέθηκε η λύση στα γκρικλις! Για να μην μπαίνει καν στον κόπο ο αγράμματος, ανορθόγραφος Έλληνας να γράφει στα ελληνικά, ακόμη και στην εποχή των αυτόματων διορθωτών κειμένου! Και η αλήθεια είναι, ότι συχνά αυτή η "τεμπελιά" είναι εμφανέστατη σε αυτά τα κείμενα, τα οποία οι συντάκτες τους (πόσο ειρωνικό ακούγεται αλήθεια!) δεν μπαίνουν ούτε καν στον κόπο εκ των υστέρων να σουλουπώσουν. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να νιώθω τόσο εξοργισμένη ή μάλλον απογοητευμένη. Ίσως πάντα να υπήρχε μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που αν και πήγαν σχολείο αγνοούσαν την ελληνική γλώσσα. Προφανώς τώρα, λόγω διαδικτύου είναι πλέον εμφανές σε όλους μας. Με προβληματίζει όμως αφάνταστα να βλέπω νέους ανθρώπους να αγνοούν και να απαξιώνουν το βασικό εργαλείο της σκέψης, τη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Δεν έχω αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχουν διαδικτυογράφοι που μπαίνουν σε τέτοιο κόπο — πρώτα να γράφουν γκρίκλις και μετά να πηγαίνουν σε μεταγραφτήρια για να τα μεταγράφουν. Το όλο σκηνικό αντίκειται στην εικόνα που έχουμε για ανθρώπους που δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ελέγξουν καν τι έχουν γράψει (διαπίστωση που ισχύει ακόμα και για ανθρώπους που πληρώνονται για όσα γράφουν και που θα περίμενες να θέλουν να φροντίσουν την εικόνα του γραπτού τους, αν όχι το περιεχόμενό του). 

Σε σχέση με τον παρατονισμό, έτσι κι αλλιώς το μηχανάκι δίνει _δουλειά_ αν εσύ του γράψεις _douleia_.

Αν λοιπόν διαπιστώνουμε διάδοση του παρατονισμένου εκεί όπου ενδημούν οι προχειρογραφές, μάλλον σε λάθη πληκτρολόγησης θα πρέπει να το αποδώσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

Υπάρχουν πάντως ιστότοποι με αυτόματα μεταγραφτήρια για τα σχόλια, αλλά νομίζω ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όλο και κάποιο σκουπίδι ξεφεύγει και η προέλευση είναι ξεκάθαρη.


----------



## maniac (Feb 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχουν διαδικτυογράφοι που μπαίνουν σε τέτοιο κόπο — πρώτα να γράφουν γκρίκλις και μετά να πηγαίνουν σε μεταγραφτήρια για να τα μεταγράφουν. Το όλο σκηνικό αντίκειται στην εικόνα που έχουμε για ανθρώπους που δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ελέγξουν καν τι έχουν γράψει (διαπίστωση που ισχύει ακόμα και για ανθρώπους που πληρώνονται για όσα γράφουν και που θα περίμενες να θέλουν να φροντίσουν την εικόνα του γραπτού τους, αν όχι το περιεχόμενό του).


Υπήρξα "μάρτυρας" ενός περιστατικού σε κάποιο φόρουμ που απαγορεύονται τα greeklish, που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια.
Κάποιος έκανε παρατήρηση σε ένα νέο μέλος να μη γράφει greeklish και του πρότεινε τον συγκεκριμένο μετατροπέα, αν δυσκολεύεται να γράφει ελληνικά.
Από τότε, τα κείμενα του συγκεκριμένου είναι συχνά ένας αχταρμάς ελληνικών και αγγλικών.
Και μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα, κάτι που ψάρεψα σήμερα στο διαδίκτυο.
Μάλλον για κλάματα, παρά για γέλια!


----------

